# Marina 75 Air Pump



## mjbn

Has anyone ever used this air pump? I'm looking for a really silent one, because this is going to be right next to my bed in my room. Please enlighten me! And if you do not have any experience with this specific air pump, which ones would you recommend for a 10G tank that is quiet and reliable?


----------

